# 2005 Chicago Carp Classic Participants: GOOD LUCK!



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wanted to send out a quick GOOD LUCK to those Chicago Carp Classic participants for this coming Saturday. Let's bring the biggest carp award trophies in North America home to Ohio one more time. Reigning Champion "Buckeye" Bob Bernowski will be in attendance to try to retain his title of North American Carper. 

With that said...............................


 May the best man win


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck fellers..i'll see you guys either at paul's party, or at the hotel..i should be outta ohio by tomorrow sometimes..plans on chumming a few spots over there for the pre-CCC-fishing.. oh yea!! and the chinatown foods are calling me..gonna have to give them a warning of all the ohio boyz comin into eat..


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Wish I was going!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i will be in attendace this year boys.its going to be
interesting.but i probably wont do any fishing untill 
Sat.(thats if i can register either thurs night or fri sometime ???)

what can i expect at this river???condition wise? boat and barge
wise?how much weigth is ussually needed?i suspect they are going to
get abit of rain up there before Sat.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to all that head up there.

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Greg,

GOod current when they open the locks. 4oz weight required to stay put. Barge traffic happens every couple of hours. You can register at the meeting on Friday, or even at the event on Saturday.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

GOOD LUCK !!!
Take photos


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to all those attending...show them once again how we do it here in Ohio!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to everyone going over.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thought I would post a quick update. Waiting on the full write up to be done, and will post it with pics. Still haven't taken the pics off of my digital yet though. 

Ohio had a good showing of carpers this year at the 2003 CCC. Couldn't have asked for a better crew. We had 13 Carpers from Ohio.....largest showing EVER at a CCC event. Thanks guys for making this such a success for Ohio. 

Unfortunately, my 53lbs and change didn't hold up to 54lbs and change that won the event. LOL. Guess there is always next year. The bite was tough. I'll give everyone that. Indiana guy Rick Slinker (be aware...he's coming here for Alum to try to take the Ohio Carp King Plaque) took North American Carper with his top 4 fish weight of 47lb and change. My top 4 was only like 36, but I did manage most fish of 8. Guy that won it had 7. Rick only had 5 fish......but all of his fish were VERY nice. 

Len Perdic from Shimano Canada fished 2 guys down from me. He landed 2 nice fish, and lost one with a hooklink break. I think big fish of the event was 14lb and change? Like I said.........once the results are posted, I'll go more in depth. 


Thanks again OHIO members that attended. Hope you all enjoyed the weekend from the Maize Boil, to the Fun Fish on Sunday. Looking forward to next year already.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Shawn,there was NO excuse for you to loose to those 
fools from Indy,your worthless,you make me want to vomit!!! LOL!!

you did GREAT in the tourney,for the longest i thought you had it.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

COBGRATS to all involved.... WTG Shawn


----------

